# Looking for young doctors to work in Germany!



## Drrobert007 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello (almost) Colleague,

I am the Director of the Medical Center Cologne which is a clinic specialized in Oncology and Immunology. We apply autologous dendritic cells, activated NK cells and autologous stem cells for tissue repair.

We are expanding quickly and I am looking for a few young and dynamic doctors, eager to work in a multi-disciplinary team and in a clinic with 80% patients from all over the world, who are both interested in clinical care and clinical research. I could offer a position to work towards a PhD through collaboration with me. The job openings are starting January 2007.

For more information, plz, visit 

www.cologne-model.com

and/or write to me: 

[email protected]
Robert Gorter, MD, PhD.
Medical Center Cologne
Hohenstaufenring 30-32
50674 Cologne
Germany

Das Gesundheitszentrum
Hohenstaufenring 30-32
50674 K?ln
Deutschland

Tel: +49 (0)221 7886301 
Tel: +49 (0)1805 MCC 4 ALL
+49 (0)1805 622 4 255
Fax: +49 (0)221 78863009
www.cologne-model.com
www.scuoladiluca.org
www.anthroposophic-health.com


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh wow! This sounds like a wonderful opportunity for all those interested in this field and who wants to travel while doing it. Too bad, it's not my field or I would have jumped right into it! :sad:


----------



## dr_mo7amed3ly (May 4, 2007)

_Oh yah! I can't get it. Is this course for medical persons to get the Certificate in this field when they pay its cost, or this is a job in this medical center with Doctor Robert ? please anyone can tell me ? thanks._


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

For more questions about this topic, I'd recommend that you follow up via the contact information left by Dr. Robert.


----------



## dr_mo7amed3ly (May 4, 2007)

*This is what I have already done. But it was unclear to me to answer my question mentioned above. So if anyone please help me. And thanks for MastahRiz.*


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hmm, well, sorry I don't know exactly how to answer your question myself, so if you've already gotten in touch with someone, I would recommend that you email them again for clarification, or email Dr. Robert directly at the email address he's left above [email protected].

My best guess however, is that it is a paid position, but not an all expenses paid sort of trip.


----------



## dr_mo7amed3ly (May 4, 2007)

_Thanks for your reply, and I'll try this option so may God help me#yes._


----------



## fadyanton (May 14, 2008)

*Dear Dr.gorter i'm fady anton . you know me well and know how i'm looking forward working with you. i want to take this great chance to work with you in germany . i know you will come to cairo so soon i want to speak with you about this chance ok god with you *
*Dr.Fady Antoun *​


----------

